# After 4 days near and above 50F



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People use your head when the ice has been late and temps are well above normal. No fish is worth a life.

*HIGHLAND TOWNSHIP, Mich. - A man and his son were pulled from an icy lake Monday in Oakland County. 
The 30-year-old man, identified as David Michael Lyons, and the 4-year-old boy, identified as Jackson Lyons, were ice fishing on Alderman Lake in Highland Township when they fell into the water, according to the Oakland County Sheriff's Department. 

A person nearby saw what happened and tried to help but could not get them out of the water. That person notified the Sheriff's Department. 
A dive team was able to get the man and boy out of the icy water. They were in the water for less than an hour. They were recovered in 8-12 feet of water. 
They both later died at a hospital. A spokesman from the Highland Township Fire Department said both were wearing snowmobile suits when they went into the water.
"This is a horrific reminder that we should always hold safety first when we undertake water related activities. No ice is safe ice especially due to the mild weather we have experienced this winter. Our thoughts are with the family during this unthinkable time," said Sheriff Michael Bouchard.*

Later at the sence as the rescue crew were picking up a man asked what was going on and they explained two persons died of drowning. Man still went out on the lake, *fool*.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I hope folks heed the warnings.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

What ice?? I'm 50 miles south of highland and no ice, right now 38Â° and raining.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

From my under standing they Coast guard had to rescue people on Lake St. Clair over the week end. I think it is about time the CG sends a bill for services rendered to* FOOLS* who have to be taken off unsafe ice. Maybe that bill cost will get around and people will do as usual think with their wallet and not their worthless heads.

Found it.
Emergency crews and tow truck drivers had pulled five vehicles from the frigid waters of Lake St. Clair by 5:45 p.m. Saturday and were working on a sixth.
Bill Yost, Ira Township assistant fire chief, said the first call about a vehicle that had broken though the ice was at 3:18 p.m. More calls came in rapid succession.
All the vehicles were at the Michigan Department of Natural Resources boat launch on M-29 west of Palms Road.
"When we got out here we had multiples (through the ice)," Yost said.
There were no injuries.
Clay Township Fire Department and Clay police also responded.
Yost said temperatures Sunday are expected to be even warmer than they were Saturday. The National Weather Service forecast is for rain with a high near 46.
He said drivers exacerbate the situation by parking next to each other.
"Unfortunately, when they pull out there, they think it's a Meijer parking lot," he said.
He said what appears to be good ice in the morning can become rotten by afternoon.
"The biggest thing is there is no such thing as safe ice," Yost said. "With the weather conditions this year and the lack of steady cold ... ice conditions can deteriorate quickly."











_Contact Bob Gross at (810) 989-6263 or [email protected]. Follow him on Twitter @RobertGross477._






 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Tough year for the ice fishermen. Even in northern Michigan, the ice has been pretty sketchy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lake Geneva Wisconsin 2-6-16

Some two dozen vehicles parked on the ice for the Winterfest celebration became partially submerged in the water during the judging of the U.S. National Snow Sculpting Competition, according to WKBW in Buffalo.
"I see a whole row down in front of the water, and I see my car way out there, and I'm like, 'Oh my gosh, I gotta get to my car,' so I ran to my car and by that time there was at least two rows of cars down in the water," Julie Rowe of Woodstock, IL, told the station.
The Lake Geneva Fire Department used a tow truck to retrieve the vehicles. The fire department reported there have been no injuries, according to the _Milwaukee-Wisconsin Journal Sentinel_.
The vehicles were parked in the area because parking was scarce.
The incident made international headlines and trended on Twitter












I know it would take at least 15,000 dollars to replace my truck and close to 20,000 dollars to replace Kare's journey. No way no how will I ever drive on the ice, Park on the ice except with maybe in a good ice year with a ATV or Snowmobile and they are real expensive to replace these days too.
Where do people leave their* brains* parked?

 Al


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

No problem here going to be 75 tomorrow the lake is empty







for goats


----------

